# FLORIPA! Impressões de um turista sobre a capital catarinense, pela segunda vez!



## Guiga1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Olá pessoal!!

No final do ano passado encontrei uma promoção muito boa e decidi visitar Floripa mais uma vez. Queria conhecer mais da Ilha. Já postei um thread com primeiras impressões. Caso queira conferir, clique aqui.

1. Quando cheguei na cidade estava chovendo muito e eu já estava ficando triste.,.haha










2. Sai do aeroporto e fui esperar um amigo no mercadão. Estava curioso para comer os bem falados pasteis de lá. Gostei! O mercadão de Floripa é pequeno, mas achei ele numa 'pegada' diferente dos mercadões de outras cidades. Ele é muito mais boêmio. Fiquei imaginando em tempos 'normais', com os happy hours no final dos dias.










3. Aproveitei e fui dar uma caminhada no centro da cidade.










4. Prédios históricos bem cuidados. Gostei!










5. Natal...










6. Chuva...










7. Chuva [2]










8. Achei o centro bem cuidado.










9. Fiquei hospedado num airbnb próximo da Praia Mole. No dia seguinte, o tempo ainda estava feio, mas ficou mais aberto e decidi ir conhecer as piscinas naturais da Barra da Lagoa. Eu gostei muitoo desse bairro. Parece muito que você está numa cidade pequena. Achei essa casa linda!











10. A Barra da Lagoa parece realmente ser um bairro típico dos nativos. O estilo de vida é muito tradicional. Parece ter vários pescadores.










11. Essa ponte de ferro é linda.










12. Detalhes










13. Praia da Barra da Lagoa










14. São Pedro começou a colaborar...










15. É preciso percorre uma trilha para chegar nas piscinas. O acesso é tranquilo. Porém tinha muita lama, por conta da chuva.










16. O lugar é lindo!










17. Pedras...










18. E já tinha um pessoal praticando esportes...










19. Vista show!!










20. Voltando...










21. Achei esse lugar fofo demaaais










22. Saindo da Barra da Lagoa, decidimos nos aventurar e percorrer a trilha que atravessa a mata e vai até a praia da Galheta. A trilha não é fácil. Mas, a vista é show.










21. Vista...










24. Vista da Lagoa da Conceição










25. Praia da Galheta a vista. Amém sem or.










26. Aviso importante...hahaha










27. Linda demais!










28. A noite fomos em um barzinho no centrinho da Lagoa da Conceição. Achei o lugar bem agradável e boêmio.










29. No dia seguinte, fui caminhando até a Lagoa.










30. Linda...










31. Tava bem agitada.










32. O visual é agradável demaaais.










33. Sim, parece uma pintura...










34. Passamos o dia nessa região e no final da tarde fomos para as dunas da Joaquina.










35. Gelada demaaais...kkk










36. Até mais Floripa...










*Dica: talvez dezembro não seja um bom mês para conhecer a cidade. Choveu muitooo.*


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Deu pra ter uma boa visão geral da cidade. O mercado público de Floripa tem realmente uma vibe bem interessante. Pra mim o benchmarking em termos de mercado continua sendo o Mercado del Puerto de Montevideo.


----------



## Guiga1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Kehrwald said:


> Deu pra ter uma boa visão geral da cidade. O mercado público de Floripa tem realmente uma vibe bem interessante. Pra mim o benchmarking em termos de mercado continua sendo o Mercado del Puerto de Montevideo.


Bacana! Nunca tinha ouvido falar do mercado de Montevideo. Vou pesquisar mais sobre.

Obrigado amigo.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Uma pena realmente não ter conseguido dias limpos. Infelizmente é um período que, por vezes, chega a muitos dias consecutivos de chuva. Conseguiu ter uma visão geral da parte leste da Ilha, ao que parece. Quanto à Lagoa da Conceição, vou evitar qualquer comentário pela suspeição de parcialidade...hehe.


----------



## Forasteiro_paulista (Apr 6, 2012)

Gosto demais da barra da Lagoa, se um dia voltar pro BR quero morar ali.
Otimo thread.


----------



## Guiga1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Geoce said:


> Uma pena realmente não ter conseguido dias limpos. Infelizmente é um período que, por vezes, chega a muitos dias consecutivos de chuva. Conseguiu ter uma visão geral da parte leste da Ilha, ao que parece. Quanto à Lagoa da Conceição, vou evitar qualquer comentário pela suspeição de parcialidade...hehe.


Obrigado, Geoce! Eu amo essa região da lagoa...ahahaa


----------



## Guiga1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Forasteiro_paulista said:


> Gosto demais da barra da Lagoa, se um dia voltar pro BR quero morar ali.
> Otimo thread.


Obrigado!!


----------



## FLN105 (Mar 7, 2021)

Florianópolis chove muito no verão, é o período do ano mais chuvoso, o período menos chuvoso é no inverno.


----------

